# .     .
!         ,       .
    . 
  ,      . 
      ,   . 
     .      . 
        . 
 ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


 ,      !




> .


       .         -  



> ,   .


    ,         





> ,      .
>       ,   .


   -    , -    . 
 ?     ?
  .   ,       ,    (   -  ),    ,        ,     

           -     .      ,

----------


## Arhimed0

.         ,   ...

----------

.  ,     ,      .   :  !     ?    ?   ,  ,     ,     - "".     ,    ,    .
    !  :     ???    !    ?      !    !

----------


## .

**,     .       .    .          .

----------

> !         ,       .
>     . 
>   ,      . 
>       ,   . 
>      .      . 
>         . 
>  ?


 ,   .     .       ,  -   .

----------


## grandpa

> **,     .       .    .          .


       ,    , .. - .

----------

-    .  ,  ?      ,      ,    / .    ,      .       ,   .

----------

> -    .  ,  ?      ,      ,    / .    ,      .       ,   .


  , ,

----------


## .

> ,    , .. - .


- .     ,    .

----------

> - .     ,    .


        ,    ? ,     ?   -               . 
 ,           .      ,      .

----------

> ,    ? ,     ?   -               . 
>  ,           .      ,      .


       . 
   ?

----------

> -    .  ,  ?      ,      ,    / .    ,      .       ,   .


      ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,    ? ,     ?   -               .
>  ,           .


    ?
   ,   ,           -        ,         .




> .
>    ?


!        ,     -   
   .        .    -     ,

----------


## OLGALG

> ,


    -            -  -    .

----------

> ?


   .     :   ?   ?

----------

> .     :   ?   ?


    28   ,      .    ,       ,     .   500  1 .   12 ,     .   -  .       .          .   ,  .   ,     .

----------

> 28   ,      .    ,       ,     .   500  1 .   12 ,     .   -  .       .          .   ,  .   ,     .


      ...
 ,

----------

> , ,






> ?


           .      "" -  .     .

----------

> .      "" -  .     .


    ,         :Smilie:

----------


## grandpa

> - .     ,    .


     ,   . 2 .6   . .

----------


## .

> . 2 .6   . .


   .     .

----------


## grandpa

?

----------


## .



----------


## grandpa

?      .  :Wink:

----------


## .

*grandpa*,   -  .       .   ,

----------

?

----------

